# Demon Hunters of Karameikos (Closed)



## driver8 (Mar 19, 2004)

_*The cleric's brow furrowed as he read the parchment. "You are certain Dargo, that this is not the work of the Vyalia?"

The armored knight shook his head. "No my Lord. The grugach have remained deep within the Dymrak Forest, my scouts are certain of that. They have not disturbed the trappers for several years. Besides.. the reports of the eyewitnesses describe something more sinister."

Lord Vlad Lutescu, Priest of the Church of Traladara, ruler of Rugalov, rose from his chair. With a grim look on his face, he handed the parchment back to Dargo, commander of the keep. 

"The Three have kept us safe for so long Captain," Lord Lutescu said tiredly, "and the troubles that have plagued so many others have not been visited upon us. Trade and peace have been our blessing. Until now."

"Demons..." Lord Vlad murmured softly. "I can scarcely fathom it. You are correct of course Dargo. The Church must protect its charges. This is the third attack since spring began-it can no longer be thought the fantasies of the woodsmen. Very well, I shall immediately issue a writ authorizing the formation of your group. Use them well."

Captain Dargo nodded silently and bowed in farewell to the cleric. Turning sharply on his heel he exited the audience chamber, his mind already considering candidates for the Hunters.*_

----------
Greetings!

Im new to ENWorld as a poster but Ive been a lurker here for going on 4 years. Ive seen all kinds of games come and go so Id thought Id join the fun. Ive been a gamer for a couple of decades going back to the Moldavy Basic set. Yep Im that old.

Anyway, Unearthed Arcana and the recent Dragon issue revisiting old TSR settings had me dig up some old stuff in storage. Like alot I came of age in the 80s. Ive played in alot of settings but the old Grand Duchy of Karameikos has a soft spot in my heart. The old hex map in the Basic set was a springboard for my imagination :

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/mystara/maps/known_world/karameikos/grand-duchy-of-karameikos.gif

The old Known World (later Mystara) setting was by no means perfect, but the Duchy was a great eastern europeanish playground full of primeval forests, cults, monsters and intrigue. So Id like to DM a game set there.

Ive updated the game information below. 

*Character creation info:

Looking for 4-6 players.

3.5 DnD: Limited to (for players): PHB and Unearthed Arcana
                           (for DM) DMG, MM, MM2, Fiend Folio

Level/ECL 7, standard array from pg 10 of the PHB as rolled by Monte.

Hit points - take max to second level. Thereafter the die result below plus con modifier for example:  d4 - 3, d6 - 4, d8 - 6, d10 - 8, d12 - 10

Starting Gold 16,000 gp. No single piece of equipment may cost more than 4,000 gp.

Races/Classes: PHB standard, wood and wild elf subraces from MM.

Players can be from any neigboring nation, native Traladaran, or conquering Thyatian.   

Alignment : any non evil

Variants from Unearthed Arcana: 

1.(Optional) Bloodlines/Paragons: PCs may choose from either (but not both of ) the  Bloodline or Paragon race variants. 

2.(Optional)You may choose 1 trait at first level. 

3. (Optional) You may choose up to 2 flaws at first level.

4. scrapped

5. scrapped

6. Item Familiar variant (pg. 170) may be used by players with use of Item Familar feat.*

Let me know of any questions complaints ommisions.


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (Mar 19, 2004)

I am very much interested in this game.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 19, 2004)

*A Mini Gazetteer (Updated)*

The Grand Duchy of Karameikos

Ruler: Duke Stephan Karameikos III 
Government:Monarchy 
Capital: Specularum 
Languages: Thyatian (official), Traladaran, Elvish 

*Rumors, Lore and Places of Interest:*

Specularum is named for the mirror-like reflective quality of its harbor.

The Black Eagle Barony is reported to be a dismal and evil place, ruled by the Duke's allegedly mad cousin, Baron Ludwig von Hendriks. Rumors have it that orcs, goblins and other foul creatures roam freely about the place.

The forests of the nation are still largely unsettled, and hence, unexplored. Most villages have legends of ancient ruins haunted by spirits of the past, or tales of werewolves or other creatures roaming the woods.

*History:*

According to local lore, centuries ago the region was inhabited by a people known as the Traldar. Living in city-states, they had no centralized government. At some point, an invasion of "beast-men" descended upon the region, threatening to wipe out the human population.
From one of the Traldar villages rose a King by the name of Halav Red Hair. King Halav was able to unite the various Traldar tribes under his rulership to repel the beast-man invaders. He had help from a Traldar Queen named Petra, and a huntsman named Zirchev.
During the final battle of the war, King Halav and the King of the beast-men killed each other in a duel. The beast-men, without their leader, fled the area. It is said during Halav's funeral, the Immortals took up Halav, Zirchev and Petra into their ranks, and the Traldar looked to rebuilding their lives.
In A.C. 900 the Empire of Thyatis claimed all of the area, now populated by the Traldar descendants who called themselves Traladara, by sending troops to the trading port of Marilinev. The Thyatian conquerors re-named the city Specularum.
In A.C. 970, in the Duchy of Machetos within the Thyatian Empire, Stephan Karameikos III made a proposition to the Emperor. He offered the Emperor his ancestral lands in Machetos in trade for the lands of the Traladara and a decree of autonomy. The Emperor accepted, and Duke Stephan Karameikos III arrived in Specularum to rule his new subjects. He has sat on the throne ever since.
In the 30 years since the Duke Stafan's ascension, the two halves of the population Traladaran and Thyatian have remained mostly unmixed. 
Most common Traladarans grudgingly accept (but dislike) Thyatian rule. The leading native families, most notably the Radu, Torenescu, and Vorloi clans- still secretly oppose foreign rule despite swearing allegiance to the Duke and strive to retain their families former glory and power.

*Religion:* The standard DnD pantheon is followed by most nations and racial groups. Pelor is the major god of the Empire of Thyatis and most Thyatians.

In Karameikos, the native Traladarans revere the three Immortal heroes commerated in the national legend "The Song of Halav". These three heroes defeated the Beastmen in ancient times and are now considered minor dieites my the Church of Traladara:

*Halav * 
Other Titles: Red Hair; Patron of Warfare; Patron of Weapon-making 
Symbol: A sword laid upon an anvil 
Alignment: LG 
Interests:Warfare, opposing humanoids 
Domains:Good, Strength, Knowledge, War 
Favored weapon: Spear 

*Zirchev*
Other Titles: The Huntsman 
Symbol: A hawk riding on the shoulders of a wolf 
Alignment: NG 
Interests: Forest folk 
Domains: Animal, Good, Plant, Travel 
Favored Weapon: Longbow 


*Petra*
Other Titles: The Queen
Symbol: A circular shield with a round boss in the center 
Alignment: LG 
Interests: Fighting clerics, besieged cities 
Domains: Good, Healing, Law, Protection 
Favored Weapon: Warhammer 

*Population:* 
 Dwarves: 3,000, 
 Elves: 71,000 90% Calarii clan (wood elf), 10% Vyalia (wild elf), 
 Gnomes: 12,500, 
 Hin (halfling): 2,000, 
 Humans: 351,000 (70% Traladaran, 10% Thyatian, 20% mixed and other), 

*Political Groups:*

Church of Traladara- Clergy in the service of the Three Heroes of Traladar Petra, Zirchev, and Halav.

Church of Karameikos-"Official" Church of the Thyatian establishment dedicated to the worship of Pelor.

Cult of Halav- a Traladaran sect which believes Grand Duke Stefan the reincarnation of the Hero Halav.

The Iron Ring- a slavery ring based in the Black Eagle Barony that operates in the Duchy.

*Non Human Races:*

Calarii (Wood Elves) dwell mostly in the forests such as the Radlebb near the Barony of Kelvin. Many trade with local human settlements and are expert horse trainers and traders.

Vyalia  (Wild elves) many dwell in the Dymrak Forest. Most hate the human for their settlement and encroachment in the wilderness, often resorting to violence against the settlers.

Dwarves- found all over the Duchy

Gnomes- most are settled in or from the city of Highforge.

Hin- most halfling hail from the Five Shires, but can be found in many of the Duchy's neighbors or in Karameikos' larger cities.

Elves: Standard PHB elves are usually foreigners, native elves are either wood or wild subraces.


--------------------
The Emirates of Ylaruam

Ruler: Sultan Ali Ben Faisal 
Government: Monarchy 
Capital:Ylaruam 
Languages:Ylari 

*Rumors, Lore and Places of Interest:*

The vast majority of the Emirates of Ylaruam is covered by the Alasiyan Desert. This desert stretches from the east near the coast, all the way to the western-most border and is occasionally broken by oasis. 

*History:*

For centuries this area has been home to various tribes of nomadic desert dwellers, and the hazar, or "house-dwellers". These two factions often fought for resources in the harsh environment. This went on for many years.
The arrival of both Alphatian and Thyatian forces interrupted the way of life for these nomadic people, as both empires established colonies and built cities in the area. The two great empires also fought each other for control of the region, sweeping aside the people of the Alasiyan Desert. For centuries the scattered tribes of nomads tried in vain to rid their lands of the hated foreigners.
Then, about 200 years ago, came a prophet by the name of Al-Kalim. Al-Kalim was able to unite the emirs of the various tribes into a force to be reckoned with. Over the next few decades, both the Thyatians and Alphatians were driven out. The Confederated Tribes of the Emirates of Ylaruam was founded. Al-Kalim guided his people until his death 100 years ago. He left behind a text called the Nahmeh, which is the foundation of Ylari society.

----------
The Republic of Darokin

Ruler:Chancellor Corwyn Mauntea 
Governmentlutocracy 
Capital: Darokin City 
Languages: Darokinian

*Rumors, Lore and Places of Interest*

The Kingdom of Alfheim lies completely within the borders of the Republic of Darokin, but is not under Darokin rule. 

The citizens choose their officials in elections. Eligibility for office is determined by the candidate’s wealth. 

Itheldown Island, in Lake Amsorak, is the site of Itheldown Castle. The ruins of the castle are rumored to be the source of a curse that plagues shipping from time to time.

*History*

Early on, this region was settled primarily by orcs and human tribes. Not surprising, the orcs were a constant nuisance. With the help of the Alfheim elves, a human clan called Eastwind came to begin uniting the humans while claiming territory from the orcs. In the first century AC, Ansel Darokin became the first of the Eastwind kings. His dynasty was to end with the death of his grandson in 87 AC. With no heir to the throne, the humans were too disorganized to fend off the vengeful orc hordes.
Again the elves of Alfheim aided the humans by backing one of the three candidates for rulership of Darokin, and offering aid if the humans would acknowledge their choice. Corwyn Attleson was able to quickly unite the bickering factions under his banner with the help of his elvish backers, and succeeded in driving the orcs back. Over the next few centuries, the Attleson dynasty purged Darokin of all orc threats.
Eventually, the era of Darokin kings came to an end when Santhral II died without an heir. For the next two centuries, most towns and villages governed themselves. The people began to look to wealthy landowners for leadership, as it was they who maintained roads and such, even if only in their own best interests. Thus, wealthy businessmen began to gain much power. In 927 AC, merchants and businessmen founded the Republic of Darokin for mutual economic gain.
------------------

The Kingdom of Ierendi

Ruler:King Palfrit and Queen Marianne (as of AC 1000) 
Government: Constitutional monarchy 
Capital: Ierendi 
Languages:Thyatian (common), Makai, Darokinian (especially halflings) 

*Rumors, Lore and Places of Interest:*

The Castle of Ierendi, home of the King and Queen, is constructed of coral harvested from the local reefs. The dominant colors are white, blue and bright orange, and is quite a draw for tourists due to its architectural beauty. 

Ierendi has many islands, some of which are parks where tourists may engage in "adventures" which are coordinated (for a fee) by tour guides. Numerous diversions are available for the visiting mainlander. 

Ierendi is said to have one of the finest navies in the world, though not the largest. They have been reported to have defeated the Thyatian Navy in the past, and piracy is very low compared to other regions. 

*History:*

Reportedly, Ierendi was founded by criminals and outcasts from the Five Shires about 500 years ago, although the local Makai people will regard this legend with good-natured contempt.
Decades later, the Thyatian Empire established a penal colony on the island group, claiming it for their own in the process. But just 30 years later, the prisoners revolted and drove the Thyatians out. The leader, known as Mad Creeg, named himself King of Ierendi.
Over the centuries, however, the station of King and Queen has ceased to be hereditary. Instead, annual tournaments are held as heroes and adventurers compete in contests for the privilege of wearing the crown for a period of one year. A Tribunal of the heads of various government agencies oversees the games. Thus, the Tribunal holds most of the power in Ierendi.

----------
The Kingdom of Alfheim

Ruler: King Doriath Erendyl 
Government:Monarchy 
Capital:Alfheim Town 
Languages:Elvish (Alfheim dialect) 

*Rumors, Lore and Places of Interest:*

Alfheim Town is a city built partly in the branches of enormous trees. 

The Canolbarth Forest encompasses all of the nation of Alfheim. 

Various "Magic Points", some good, some bad, are said to lie deep within the forest. These areas are said to have strange magical effects. 

The elves are said to have intelligent horses, and trees that provide many magical items and benefits.

*History:*

The history of the elves begins thousands of years ago, on another continent. Only the story of Alfheim will be covered here.
According to the elves, this region was once an area of barren steppes. When the elves arrived from far to the west, they cast powerful magics. These spells brought rain to the barren landscape and over time, the Canolbarth Forest began to flourish where nothing would grow before.
Over the centuries, there have been many attempted invasions of this new elven homeland. Most of these have been by greedy humans, covetous of the newly fertile landscape. All attempts have met with disastrous results, including those by the surrounding Republic of Darokin. The last major invasion of Alfheim was attempted over 400 years ago. No one has transgressed against the elves since.

---------------
The Kingdom of Rockhome

Ruler:King Everast XV 
Government:Monarchy 
Capital: Dengar 
Languages: Dwarvish (Rockhome dialect), Thyatian 

*Rumors, Lore and Places of Interest:*

The city of Dengar is partly constructed in a vast cavern complex at the foot of Point Everast.

Dwarves are highly sought after as craftsmen for their work in stone architecture, sculpture, and metallurgy. In fact, the Imperial Palace in Thyatis was designed by a dwarven architect from Rockhome.

*History:*

Long ago atop Point Everast, the Immortal Moradin took a boulder and fashioned it into the first dwarf. He called his creation Denwarf, which means "Rockborn". Denwarf was the first dwarf, and their first king as well.
As Denwarf and his dwarven followers explored their mountain home, they encountered other races; goblins, hill giants, orcs and others. These were eventually pushed out of the mountains as Denwarf led his people to build a nation. The most important conflict was the Battle of Sardal Pass in 492 BC. This marked the defeat of an army of orcs, and the securing of Rockhome's borders. This is year 0 on the dwarven calendar.
400 years into his reign, Denwarf discovered a vast cavern and commanded a city be built. He called it Dengar, which means "Rockhome". He then set off to explore the vast caverns below the mountain and was never seen again by dwarven eyes.
Over the centuries, later kings sent out dwarves into the surrounding nations to colonize, and today dwarven communities can be found in most of the nations of Mystara, with the exception of Glantri. In Glantri, they were blamed for spreading a plague and were ruthlessly persecuted by the humans. The dwarves know this time as the Years of Infamy.

-------------
The Minrothad Guilds

Ruler: Guild Master Oran Meditor 
Government: Syndicicracy 
Capital: Minrothad 
Languages:Minrothad Patoi, Elvish (Meditor/Verdier dialect) 

*Rumors, Lore and Places of Interest:*

The Merchant-Princes of Minrothad practice a unique craft of sea magic. 

The Guilds hold power over all aspects of life and business in Minrothad. 

Minrothad merchant-ships are a familiar sight in ports throughout the world. 
A fair amount of piracy is conducted in the waters of this region. 

*History:*

The Alfasser, or Water Elves, claim to be the original settlers of the Minrothad Isles. They say they migrated to the area around the same time as the cataclysm known as the Great Rain of Fire, thousands of years ago.
Humans later came to the islands, bringing the concepts of slavery, and the plague of lycanthropy along with them. Over the years, halfling slaves were introduced to the islands, and were later freed with the help of the elves. Dwarves, seeking refuge from the Years of Infamy in Glantri, were lured to settle in Minrothad by the trade guilds to provide fine metalworking and similar crafts not found previously. Now, all races are welcome in Minrothad.
The Minrothad Guilds have grown to become a major economic power in this region of the known world. In fact, during a confrontation between the Empire of Thyatis and the Empire of Alphatia, Minrothad traders carried troops, supplies and plunder for both sides in the conflict with carefully negotiated contracts to maintain their neutrality.
----------

The Five Shires

Ruler: A Council of Five Sheriffs 
Government: The Sheriffs are appointed by a Council of Elders, made up from the Elders of each clan. 
Capital:Shireton 
Languages: Darokin, Thyatian, some scholars speak Lalor (ancient halfling tongue) 

*Rumors, Lore and Places of Interest:*

The Black Spire Mountains are rumored to be rich with precious metals and gems. 

The hin have harnessed a power known as Blackflame, and can draw on that power to create magical items.

The hin, despite their small stature and good nature, are very capable of defending their realm from invaders. 

*History:*

The history of the hin, called "halflings" by humans, has been one of bitter hardship and strife. Since their arrival in the area now called the Five Shires, the hin have been invaded and enslaved several times by orcs, and even by greedy dwarves on one occasion. Each time, the hin would rise against their oppressors stronger than before, until they could hold their ground against any would-be invader.
After the Third Rising, when the hin finally defeated the orcs, began a time of rebuilding known as The Time of Heroes. During this period many hin rose to hero status by reclaiming fringe territories from orcs, human raiders, and dwarven colonists. Once the land was secure, the Council of Elders was restored. To prevent the clans from squabbling over rule of the land, and weakening their hold, the Elders chose a Sheriff to handle defense and rule of the realm. The first Sheriff was Gunzath the Clanless, who served until his death in BC 572. 
Gunzath's dying wish was that the land be divided equally into five regions, for he had five sons and wished to avoid war. The five Sheriffs would each have equal power. Thus the land became known as the Five Shires. Many attempts at invasion have been made by man and orc alike since then, but the long-oppressed hin have turned them all back, including the last one in AC 989 by Baron Ludwig von Hendriks of Karameikos.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm in a lot of games now, but I'm a sucker for old timers, since I'm one myself.  I've also been itching to play a half-orc rogue for some time now. By 7th level, he'd have taken a Barbarian level as well.  I have a rough background, which I'll post, but I'd happily give my spot to someone else who has had trouble finding a game.

Solomon Kreel
Solomon grew up in a clan of human thieves, allied with a band of orc warriors, called the Green Ronin.  This band was led by one Chontius Brachman.  Together they robbed and kidnapped along a strech of highway, and sold much of their captives and wares to the Drow, who accessed the surface from a nearby tunnel to the underdark.  Solomon was born from a kidnapped woman, though he never knew his mother.  He was raised by the thieves and the orcs somewhat brutally, although his intelligence and skills gained him favor with one of the elder thieves.  From him, he was taught the skills of a highwayman.  Although he admired the strength and ferocity of the orc barbarians, and learned much from them, the ways of stealth and strategy were much more interesting.  He grew to fear & hate the drow, and learned the ways of sneak attack and stealth, which, along with his darkvision, gave him a fighting chance underground.
His life changed when he got to know one kidnapped victim.  At first this young woman interested him because of her pretty face.  But after a number of conversations, Solomon began to appreciate the nature of productive industry.  The prisoner, Jessica, was being held for ransom, as her father was a wealthy merchant.  As she described her fathers business, Solomon became increasingly dissatisfied with the bandit trade.  Finally he took it upon himself to rescue her.  Though he’d come to love Jessica, she already loved another.  After returning her to her father, the broken hearted Solomon set out to learn more of the world, and make a better name for himself.  He has traveled as far as possible from Brachman and the Green Ronin, for he knows his fate would not be kind one in their hands, after his betrayal.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'm in a lot of games now, but I'm a sucker for old timers, since I'm one myself.  I've also been itching to play a half-orc rogue for some time now. By 7th level, he'd have taken a Barbarian level as well.  I have a rough background, which I'll post, but I'd happily give my spot to someone else who has had trouble finding a game.




I'm in the same boat but I will not be joining the game as I am in way to many. 



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon Kreel



Now there is a name that I thought I would never see again...   Nice to know one of us got off the island.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 19, 2004)

Very interested.  I'm a proud owner of an Karameikos Gazatteer.  Definitely want in.

Oh and I also have UA so I'm ready to go


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2004)

[thread hijack] Hey, Bro S, what are you doing hanging around in this thread - Drogo asked Mosslime a question & I've gotten no answer.  Anyway, My name is... what is my name?  My userID is Manzanita & I'm a Enworldaholic.  Until someone (like you) starts Enworldaholics.org, then I'm stuck here.  As for the original Solomon Kreel, he's probably happy being stuck on the island with Loske.  It's the only way he'll get a girl.[/thread hijack]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> [thread hijack] Hey, Bro S, what are you doing hanging around in this thread - Drogo asked Mosslime a question & I've gotten no answer.  Anyway, My name is... what is my name?  My userID is Manzanita & I'm a Enworldaholic.  Until someone (like you) starts Enworldaholics.org, then I'm stuck here.  As for the original Solomon Kreel, he's probably happy being stuck on the island with Loske.  It's the only way he'll get a girl.[/thread hijack]



[thread hijack]I'll be quick.  I sort of thought that V.'s reply two posts down answered it well enough.  I must have assumed wrong, but Moss is use to letting others speak for him... I so need to a skill point to learn to speak common.  No ENworldaholics.org from me, though I probably need it.  I miss that game btw.   but we should probably speak of it elsewhere.[/thread hijack]

driver8, sorry about that that name just brought back found memories for me.   Looks like you'll have a great game going on here soon.  

Oh Welcome to ENworld also.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> [thread hijack]I'll be quick.  I sort of thought that V.'s reply two posts down answered it well enough.  I must have assumed wrong, but Moss is use to letting others speak for him... I so need to a skill point to learn to speak common.  No ENworldaholics.org from me, though I probably need it.  I miss that game btw.   but we should probably speak of it elsewhere.[/thread hijack]
> 
> driver8, sorry about that that name just brought back found memories for me.   Looks like you'll have a great game going on here soon.
> 
> Oh Welcome to ENworld also.





No problem and thanks for the welcome. I think I remember Solomon from my lurking days anyway-its sort of funny to hear you discussing him


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

driver8 said:
			
		

> No problem and thanks for the welcome. I think I remember Solomon from my lurking days anyway-its sort of funny to hear you discussing him





Cool, well here are the old links if you want them... 
IC 
OOC 
RG


----------



## driver8 (Mar 20, 2004)

*Updated!*

Alright I updated the game information. Added some fluff world info, and set out the character creation/variant outlines.

Im going to leave up the thread open for about a week. Im looking for 4 to 6 players. If you have expressed interest please put up a character idea if you already havent. Hopefully we'll get a balanced group.

Questions opinions always welcome.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm working on my character.  Tentatively, I'm a wood elf druid.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 20, 2004)

First of all, I'm glad you decided to quit lurking, driver8, and set up this game, which seems to have potential to be a good one. Second, I thought I already had enough games here at EN World, but guess what, I was wrong  Damnit, this gaming addiction of mine will never cease to provide me yet another chance to have fun. Lucky me.

Ok, enough of that. Look out below, here comes the character idea. I've set my sights on a paladin/sorceror, a human Pal3/Sor4 to be more precise. If this game will last long enough, I'd be happy to take levels in the Eldritch Knight PrC in the future.

Janos the Pure

Janos was an unwanted child and her mother, a powerful noblewoman and a sorceress, abandoned him when he was still a baby. He was left to die in a forest, but a humble peasant found him and brought the baby to a temple of Pelor, where the clerics decided to take care of the child. Janos grew up in the tutelage of Pelor's servants and so strong was his faith, that he received a calling from the Sun God himself and became a holy warrior. His prowess was noticed by the high officials of the church and the ruling nobility and he has accepted just quests, that promote the greater good by both instances. His innate magical powers began to manifest themselves, when he was 20 years old. Janos of course doesn't know the true origin of his powers and thinks they are just one more tool given to him by the Sun God to help him fight evil.

Oh, one more note. I don't have the UA so I'd need help with some steps in the character creation. Would that be a big problem?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 20, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> First of all, I'm glad you decided to quit lurking, driver8, and set up this game, which seems to have potential to be a good one. Second, I thought I already had enough games here at EN World, but guess what, I was wrong  Damnit, this gaming addiction of mine will never cease to provide me yet another chance to have fun. Lucky me.
> 
> Ok, enough of that. Look out below, here comes the character idea. I've set my sights on a paladin/sorceror, a human Pal3/Sor4 to be more precise. If this game will last long enough, I'd be happy to take levels in the Eldritch Knight PrC in the future.
> 
> ...




Glad you like the game. A divine/arcane type eh? Always a challenge.As for  not having UA shouldnt be too much of a problem although having it obviously makes thing easier for you. This game aside, I would recommend it. I dont know when it will be available in Finland, but I think its one of the better supplements from WoTC in a while. Its not terribly original but has alot of fun things in there. 

Anyway, the two required variants regarding weapon groups and level based skills are fairly simple. Weapon prof are based on types- like axes or polearms-similar to the old 2e weap proficiencies. Level based skills assumes that know all the class skill for your class. You dont buy skills. A skill check is d20 plus your level + any modifiers.

Hmm another European based player-is this a trend  ?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 21, 2004)

Hmm, looking to try UA.

Not that familiar with the setting though.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 21, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Hmm, looking to try UA.
> 
> Not that familiar with the setting though.




I love UA, especially the racial stuff. I only picked a small part of it-mostly stuff to reinforce the old DnD "characters as archetype" stuff.

Anyway, familiarity with the setting isn't too big a problem. As an Basic DnD setting it has it own fluff and vibe but its basically very simple medieval fantasy. Not a whole lot of NPCs. Its very much a wilderness setting. There are opportunities for political intrigue but its not as complex as say FR.

The mini Gazateer should give you a basic idea. The game is going to be firmly centered in the Duchy- I only included stuff about its immediate neighbors as a courtesy. A simple google search on Mystara should give you whatever primer you need. Ive changed a few things but really its kind of generic DnD, slightly flavored.

Karameikos is to me at least a Transylvanian/Eastern European place. The Thyatians are more cosmopolitan, sort of  Middle Age Byzantine/Holy Roman Imperials (kind of).

But I ramble. Feel free to whip a PC idea and post it if your interested.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 21, 2004)

Hmm, barbarian / fighter?

Maybe a half-elf.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, seems like all bases are covered, but I wouldn't mind taking a human bard if nobody minds. 

Might take me a little while to come up with a story for him (not too well currently) but I definitely will.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2004)

So our PCs don't pick skills, but instead get essentially one rank in each class skill per level?  Obviously I don't own AU.  Nor do I have the Karameikos stuff.  I was thinking my PC might aim for a shadowdancer.  Are the standard prestige classes OK?


----------



## Zerth (Mar 21, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> So our PCs don't pick skills, but instead get essentially one rank in each class skill per level?



Some more questions about skills. How are skills like craft and profession handled? Is there some way to specialize other than to take skill focus? 

What about humans and their class benefits, any changes there? They basically lose their best trait with the alternate skill system.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 21, 2004)

Can someone quick remind me what the ability modifiers are for a wood elf?


----------



## Zerth (Mar 21, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Can someone quick remind me what the ability modifiers are for a wood elf?



In addition to high elf traits:

- +2 Str, -2 Int
- Favored Class: Ranger


----------



## driver8 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hmm we have six. I was going to leave the recruiting open, but since it took everyone a few days to respond, its not like Ive slammed the door shut on anyone. So Im going to close the recruiting.

What Id like is to have everyones PC's by this coming Friday the 26th. I know creation can drag on- if you feel you cant meet the deadline just let me know ( note from your parents optional  )

Questions.. here hopefully are some answers. I thought everyone had UA.    Thanks to OGC heres skill and weapon group info:

1. *Prestige Classes:* Right now all the DMG Prcs except the Red Wizard are allowed.

2. *Improving Level based skills:* There are fewer ways to improve skills- skill focus and feats like alertness are really the only way. Racial modifiers and skill synergy still apply. Skills that cant be used untrained cannot obviously be used if they are cross class skills.

For those of you who dont have AU the formula for skill checks is this:
Class Skills:  1d20+ character level + modifiers
cross class skills:1d20 + modifiers

Your average skill check may be less, but it improves obviously as you level. You also have a wider range of skills since you gain all the skills of your class.

3.*There are no ranks.* However for purposes of feats, PRcs etc- it is assumed you have the max ranks in a class skill and none in cross class.

4. *Adding Class Skills:* There are a few ways to add cross class skills. Multiclassing allows you to gain the skills of that class that you dont have. 

If intelligence is increased when levelling, you can pick a cross class skill as a class skill.

The skill knowledge feat allows you to pick any 2 cross class skills as class skills.

5. *Humans and Item Familiars*: Humans gain the skill knowledge feat at first level in lieu of the skill points. They can choose 2 cross class skills and add them to class skills. 

For player with an item familiar, the familiar has the skill knowledge feat in lieu of skill synergy at 1st level. The items owner can choose 2 skills to add to his or her class list.The item "lends" these skills to the owner. if the item is lost or seperated from the owner he looses the items skills as class skills.

6. *Weapon Groups:*

_Weapon group proficiencies by class, taken at first level:_

Barbarian basic group plus any other 3
Bard basic plus any other 2
Cleric basic plus any other 2
Druid basic plus either druid weapons or spears
Fighter basic plus any four. Also, Weapon group (any) is added to Fighters list of bonus feats.
Monk basic weapons plus any other one.
Paladin basic plus any other 3
Ranger basic plus any other 3
Rogue basic plus any other 2
Sorcerer basic plus either spears or crossbows
Wizard basic or crossbows

For Paragon levels taken at first level:
Dwarf  treat as fighter
Elf  treat as ranger
gnome treat as bard
halfling treat as rogue
half orc treat as barbarian
human treat as fighter ; for adaptive skill add one cross class skill to class skill.

When multiclassing, add one weapon group when a new class is taken.


_Racial favored weapons and groups_:
Dwarf:Any dwarf who has weapon group axes is also proficient with the dwarven waraxe (for one handed use) and dwarven urgosh.

Elf: All elves automatically have weapon group bows and either Weapon group (heavy blades) or WG (light blades)

Gnomes: Any gnome who has WG (picks and hammers) is also proficient with the gnome hooked hammer.

Weapon Groups by Type:

*Axes*: handaxe, battleaxe,greataxe, and dwarven waraxe(2 handed use)

*Basic:* club,dagger, quarterstaff

*Bows:*shortbow,longbow,composite short and longbow.

*Claw Weapons*: punching dagger, spiked guantlet.

*Crossbows:* heavy, light, repeating light and havey crossbows

*Druid Weapons:* club,dagger,dart,quarterstaff,scimitar,sickle,shortspear,sling, spear

*Exotic double weapon*: this feat gives profeciency in the exotic double weapon associated with groups you already have. Examples-

_axes: orc double axe, dwraven urgosh (non dwarves must also have WG: spears and lances)

Picks and Hammers: (non gnomes) gnome hooked hammer_

*Exotic weapon:* this feat gives profeciency in the exotic weapon associated with groups you already have.Examples-

_Axes: dwarven waraxe(one handed use)

Flails and chains:spiked chain, whip

Heavy Blades: bastard sword (one handed use)

Light Blades: kukri

Slings and thrown wepaons:bolas, shuriken_


*Flails and Chains:*light flail and heavy flail

*Heavy Blades:*longsword, greatsword, falchion, scimitar,and bastard sword (2 handed use)

*Light blades:*dagger, punching dagger, rapier, shortsword

*Maces and Clubs:* club, light mace, heavy mace, greatclub, quarterstaff, sap

*Monk Weapons:* kama, nunchaku, quartestaff, sai,shuriken, and siangham

*Picks and Hammers:* light and havey pick, light hammer, warhammer, scythe

*Polearms:*glaive, guisarme, halbred, and ransuer

*Slings and thrown weapons:* dart and sling

*Spears and lances:* javelin, lance,longspear, shortspear, and trident

As always let me know any complaints questions, etc..


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 21, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> In addition to high elf traits:
> 
> - +2 Str, -2 Int
> - Favored Class: Ranger



 Thanks.  currently writing up the character.

Can anyone recommend a good bloodline for a Callarii Elf, probably a druid class?  I was thinking of silver dragon.

driver8--did you drop your requirement to use intermediate bloodlines?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2004)

Should we non-UA familiar players worry about the bloodline thing?

I'd be curious to see someone elses PC written up before I finish up mine.  Shall we just post them here?  Do we get standard starting gold for our level?  If so, remind me what that is.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 21, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Should we non-UA familiar players worry about the bloodline thing?
> 
> I'd be curious to see someone elses PC written up before I finish up mine.  Shall we just post them here?  Do we get standard starting gold for our level?  If so, remind me what that is.




The bloodline and paragon classes are optional.Both give bonuses to players who take them but at the expense of a class level. So players who dont take them arent at a disadvantage. Same goes for traits and flaws-there is a negative for each benefit gained.

 Starting gold is 16,000 no single piece of equipment to excedd 4,000 in value.

Feel free to post the characters here-Ill put up a rogues gallery later.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 21, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Thanks.  currently writing up the character.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good bloodline for a Callarii Elf, probably a druid class?  I was thinking of silver dragon.
> 
> driver8--did you drop your requirement to use intermediate bloodlines?




Yes a player can take any degree of bloodline, minor, intermediate, or major. They must of course adhere to the requirements for the bloodline level for each type of bloodline.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 21, 2004)

Starting gold is mentioned in the first post. 16,000 gp and no single item more than 4,000 gp.

Edit: driver8 was quicker than me...


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2004)

I expect my PC to be a rogue/barbarian multiclass.  I assume his weapon prof would be as the superior class, i.e. base +3.  Correct?

Sorry about not reading the first post carefully enough.  I need to review the world material & update my background too.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 21, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I expect my PC to be a rogue/barbarian multiclass.  I assume his weapon prof would be as the superior class, i.e. base +3.  Correct?
> 
> Sorry about not reading the first post carefully enough.  I need to review the world material & update my background too.




For multiclass, you gain the proficiencies of your first at first level. For each additional class you may pick 1 additional weapon group.

Also, feats that would be for individual weapons are now applied to groups. Heres a sample fighter using the variant skills and weapon groups:


*Morgan Ironwolf
Level 7 Fighter
Human Male

STR 15 +2
DEX 14 +2
CON 12 +1
INT 14  +2 (increased at 4th lvl)
WIS 10  0
CHA 8 -1

HP 67 (20+40+7)
Fort +6 Ref +4 Will +2
BAB +7/+2

Weapon Group Proficiencies:Basic,Heavy Sword,Light Sword, Bows, Axe
Proficient with all armor and shields

Feats:
Skill Knowledge (Human Bonus)
Alertness
Endurance
Power Attack
Cleave
Weapon Focus (Heavy Sword Group)
Weapon Specialization (Heavy Sword Group)
Dodge
Quick Draw

Skills:
Climb +9 (+2 str)
Craft +9 (+2 int)
Handle Animal +6 (-1 cha)
Intimidate +6 (-1 cha)
Jump +9 (+2 str)
Ride +11 (+2 dex+2 Handle Animal synergy)
Swim +9 (+2 dex)
Search (skill knowledge added skill) +9 (+2 int)
Listen (skill knowledge added skill) +9 (0 wis +2 Alertness feat)*
*Heal +7 ( 0 wis,added when INT was increased)*


----------



## Zerth (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm curious, what the paragon class benefits would be for paladin and/or sorcerer. Is there any bloodline, that would fit my character concept?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 21, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> I'm curious, what the paragon class benefits would be for paladin and/or sorcerer. Is there any bloodline, that would fit my character concept?





Hmm there are a lot of bloodlines. There are ones based on dragons for the sorcerer, or there is a celestial for the paladin side. However they each have requirements that make you take a bloodline class to recieve the benefits of your bloodline. These are essentially class levels that dont increasse your BAB, HP, or class features, spells or abilities. They do count toward your caster level and character level though, so there is sort of a trade off. 

Paragon is based on your race. Its 3 levels of mini class really.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok, I think not having the book makes things a bit complicated. So I guess I'll create a standard character without the optional UA stuff. Since my character is already multiclassed I don't think adding more levels that slow spell progression is a very good idea anyway. I've got the numbers part nearly ready so I'll be able to post my character some time soon.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 21, 2004)

Hmm, let's go with human:

Barbarian 2 / Cleric 1 / Paragon 3 + 1 (Brb or Fig)


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 22, 2004)

Ylaruam looks good...

It would seem that Travel and War domains would be appropriate.
Suitible favoured weapon - Composite Shortbow, Lance, Scimitar?

Link I'm using:

http://www.ucc.gu.uwa.edu.au/~knight/mystara/ylaruam/


How open are you to coming up with new bloodlines, I may drop the paragon?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 22, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Ylaruam looks good...
> 
> It would seem that Travel and War domains would be appropriate.
> Suitible favoured weapon - Composite Shortbow, Lance, Scimitar?
> ...




I wasn't planning on converting the old Mystara  Immortals, however, theyre cool to use if you wish. Al-Kalim would be the national deity if you dont wish to use a generic DnD Deity-

Al-Kalim
Other Titles: Font of Wisdom
Symbol: Silhouette of a palm tree in a desert with a moon rising behind
Alignment: NG 
Interests: Scholarship,Opposition to Tyranny
Domains: Water,Travel,Knowledge, War 
Favored Weapon: Scimitar 

As for bloodlines, what do you have in mind? Im sometimes skittish in creating new ones since they could get unblanced. Since youre from Ylarum how about a Genie, Djinni or Efreeti bloodline (just suggesting)


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 22, 2004)

yep, that sounds a perfect fit for what I have in mind, even Knowledge...


I was thinking centaur <ahem>, but only because my original idea was Horse Totem Barbarian which I edited out when I saw that you were only using some UA stuff.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 22, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> yep, that sounds a perfect fit for what I have in mind, even Knowledge...
> 
> 
> I was thinking centaur <ahem>, but only because my original idea was Horse Totem Barbarian which I edited out when I saw that you were only using some UA stuff.




How about these, they reflect the strength and mobile horseyness of the centaur. Abilities and skills based on MM entry. 


Centaur Bloodlines

Minor
4th Level +2 Move Silently
8th Level  Dodge
12th Lvl    Str +1
16th Lvl   +1 natural armor
20th Lvl    centaur affinity +2

Intermediate
2nd   +2 Move Silently
4th    Dodge
6th    Str +1
8th    +1 natural armor
10th   centaur affinity +2
12th  Weapon Focus 
14th  +2 Listen  
16th  Darkvision
18th  Con +1
20th  Spring Attack

Individuals from a centaur union are usually taller than others of their race,
and often have long manes of flowing hair.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 22, 2004)

How are Craft, Profession, and Knowledge dealt with in this skill system?

I haven't got the 3.5 DMG, is the Horizon Walker from the SRD in it?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok everyone, at the risk of seeming wishy washy, Im going to make a change in the set up of the game.

Im going to scrap the Level based skill system ans the weapon prof groups. Ive used both these variants in games, and I was shooting for an old school kind of feel. However, I think that alot of variants, like prescription drugs maybe shouldnt intermix. Besides Im thinking in the type of game I have in mind I dont want to restrict your ability to customize your PCs.

So use the standard rules in the PHB for skills, skills points and weapon profs.

The traits, flaws, Bloodline, paragon classes and item familar variants will still be used as written in UA. They are of course optional.

My apologies for flip flopping, and for any mental distress confusion or extra work this causes. Im going to push the submission deadline back one day to Saturday the 27th since Ive made this change.

OK?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 22, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> How are Craft, Profession, and Knowledge dealt with in this skill system?
> 
> I haven't got the 3.5 DMG, is the Horizon Walker from the SRD in it?




Feisty Dog refer to my previous post. Im going back to the default skill system.

The Horizon Walker is in the DMG.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 23, 2004)

BTW Ive copied the levels for human and elf anf half orc paragons-which seem to be the races of choice so far.. If any non UA owners want the info tell me and Ill email it to you.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 23, 2004)

*Janos the Pure*
*Male Human Paladin2/Sorcerer5 (Medium Humanoid)
Alignment:* Lawful Good

*Str:* 14 (+2) [14 base] 
*Dex:* 13 (+1) [13 base]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [12 base, +2 belt] 
*Int:* 10 (+0) [10 base] 
*Wis:* 8 (-1) [8 base] 
*Cha:* 18 (+3) [15 base, +1 level 4, +2 cloak] 

*Class and Racial Abilties:*
Four extra skill points at initial level and one extra skill point per level thereafter, Bonus feat at level 1, aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 1/day, divine grace, lay on hands 8hp/day, summon familiar.

*Hit Dice:* 2d10 + 5d4 + 14
*HP:* 49
*AC:* 17 (+1 Dex, +5 armor, +1 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft
*Armor Check Penalty:* None
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 10%

*Saves:*
Fortitude +9 [+3 Pal, +1 Sor, +1 Con, +4 Cha]
Reflex +6 [+1 Sor, +1 Dex, +4 Cha]
Will +7 [+4 Sor, -1 Wis, +4 Cha]

*BAB/Grapple:* +4/+6
*Melee Atk:* +7 (2d6+3, 19-20 x2, +1 Silver Greatsword)
*Full Atk:* +7 (2d6+3, 19-20 x2, +1 Silver Greatsword)
*Ranged Atk:* +5

*Skills:*
Concentration +10 [8 ranks, +2 Con]
Diplomacy +9 [5 ranks, +4 Cha]
Heal +4/+6 with healer's kit [5 ranks, -1 Wis]
Knowledge (arcana) +2 [2 ranks, +0 Int]
Knowledge (religion) +3 [3 ranks, +0 Int]
Listen -1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis] (+2 when familiar within arms reach)
Ride +3 [2 ranks, +1 Dex]
Speak Language [1 rank] (cc)
Spellcraft +3 [3 ranks, +0 Int]
Spot -1/+2 in bright light [0 ranks, -1 Wis] (+2 when familiar within arms reach)

*Feats:*
Dodge (human bonus)
Mobility (1st)
Power Attack (3rd)
Spring Attack (6th)

*Languages: *Thyatian, Celestial

*Equipment:* +1 Silver Greatsword, +1 Mithral Chain Shirt, Cloak of Charisma +2, Belt of health +2, Amulet of Natural Armor +1, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50), backpack, bedroll, blanket, waterskin, flint and steel, whetstone, healer's kit (10), 5 sunrods, holy water flask x2, oil of bless weapon x2, scroll of _expeditious retreat_ x2, scroll of _feather fall_ x2, traveler's outfit.

*Money:* 105gp

*Sorcerer spells known:* 6/4/2
cantrips - _detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, light, read magic, prestidigitation_
1st level - _magic missile, protection from evil, shield, true strike_
2nd level - _bull's strength, scorching ray_

*Sorcerer spells per day:* 6/7/5

*Appearance:* 
Janos is 5'9'' and 175lb. He has a trimmed goatee and his brown hair is kept short. He wears white clothes under his well-made mithral shirt, that carries a Pelor's sun symbol on the chest. On his back is sheathed a beautiful silvered greatsword.

*Background:*
Janos was an unwanted child and her mother, a powerful noblewoman and a sorceress, abandoned him when he was still a baby. He was left to die in a forest, but a humble peasant found him and brought the baby to a temple of Pelor, where the clerics decided to take care of the child. 

Janos grew up in the tutelage of Pelor's servants and so strong was his faith, that he received a calling from the Sun God himself and became a holy warrior. His prowess was noticed by the high officials of the church and the ruling nobility and he has accepted just quests, that promote the greater good by both instances. 

His innate magical powers began to manifest themselves, when he was 20 years old. Janos of course doesn't know the true origin of his powers and thinks they are just one more tool given to him by the Sun God to help him fight evil. He considers himself first and foremost as a paladin even if his magical talent is far greater than his paladin abilities.

*Familiar: Maximilian the hawk*
*Tiny Magical Beast*
*HP:* 24 (half master's total)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 10ft, fly 60ft (average)
*AC:* 20 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 17
*BAB/Grapple:* +4/-6
*Attack:* Talons +9 melee (1d4-2)
*SQ:* Low-light vision, alertness, improved evasion, share spells, emphatic link, deliver touch spells, speak with master
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 6
*Skills:* Listen +2, Spot +14 (may use appropriate master's skills with own ability modifiers)
*Feats:* Weapon Finesse


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 23, 2004)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon Kreel
Male Half orc Rogue 3/Ranger 3/Barbarian 1
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Str 18
Dex 13 (15 w/gloves) 
Con 12 (14 w/amulet)
Int 12
Wis 8 
Cha 8

Hit Points 58 (6+12+2*4+3*6+14)
AC 17, Touch 12, Flat 17 
Init +2
BAB +6, Grap +10
Speed 40”
Fort +9(+1+3+2+2+1), Ref +9(+3+3+0+2+1), Will +2(+1+1+0-1+1)

+11/+6 Melee, Greatsword, 2d6+6, 19/20,x2
+11/+6 Melee, Glaive, 1d10+6, 20, x3
+7/+7/+2 Ranged, Composite long bow, 1d8+5, 20/x3, 110'r (with rapid shot)

Sizecategory= medium, 6’3" tall, 230 pounds, 17 yrs old
Long black curly hair, grayish skin, blue eyes

Speaks Common, Orc, sign language

Skills (Rank for Rogue/Ranger/Brb)
+4 Balance (tumble syn & dex) (0)
+6 Climb (2/0/0)(+8 when using rope syn)
+8 Disable Device (6/0/0)(+10 w/mastwork tools)
+2 Escape Artist (0/0/0) (+4 vs ropes, use rope syn)
+11 Hide (6/3/0)
+11 Jump (3/2/0) (+2 tumble synergy)
+4 Listen (2/1/2)
+11 Move Silently (6/3/0)
+8 Open locks (6/0/0) (+10 w/masterwork tools)
+3 Perform (dance) (4/0/0)
+10 Search (6/3/0)
+8 Spot (6/3/0)
+5 Survival (0/3/3)
+9 Tumble (5/0/0)(+2 Jump synergy)
+7 Use Rope (2/3/0) (+9 if using silk rope)

Feats
-Combat Reflexes
-Dodge
-Mobility

Half Orc Traits
-60’ Darkvision

Class Abilities
sneak attack (2d6)
Trap finding
Trap Sense (+1)
Evasion
Rage (1x/day)
Fast movement
Track
Rapid shot
Endurance
Favored Enemy (evil outsiders)
Wild empathy (+2)

Background 
Solomon grew up in a clan of human thieves, allied with a band of orc warriors, called the Green Ronin.  This band was led by an evil conjurer Chontius Brachman.  Together they robbed and kidnapped along a strech of highway, and sold much of their profits to the Drow, who accessed the surface from a nearby tunnel to the underdark.  Chrontius periodically summoned demons and other outsiders to his aid.  Solomon was born from a kidnapped woman, though he never knew his mother.  He was raised by the thieves and the orcs somewhat brutally, although his intelligence and skills gained him favor with one of the elder thieves.  From him, he was taught the skills of a highwayman.  Although he admired the strength and ferocity of the orc barbarians, and learned much from them, the ways of stealth and strategy were much more interesting.  He grew to fear & hate the drow, and learned the ways of sneak attack and stealth, which, along with his darkvision, gave him a fighting chance underground.  
His life changed when he got to know one kidnapped victim.  At first this young woman interested him because of her pretty face.  But after a number of conversations, Solomon began to appreciate the nature of productive industry.  The prisoner, Jessica, was being held for ransom, as her father was a wealthy merchant.  As she described her fathers business, Solomon became increasingly dissatisfied with the bandit trade.  Finally he took it upon himself to rescue her.  Though he’d come to love Jessica, she already loved another.  After returning her to her father, the broken hearted Solomon set out to destroy his former companions, and make a better name for himself.  He allied himself with the local sheriff and helped to root out and scatter the Romin.  His combat and stealth skills, as well as his proficiency combating outsiders, made his very useful.  Since then, he has moved his way up in the kingdom’s special forces.  Despite his great strength and stealthiness, he is always an outsider, as one who has betrayed his friends, and bears the blood of orcs.  He has taken to the study of the shadowdancers and hopes to join their ranks, and finally be respected for who he is.

Description:
Solomon is taciturn, uncomfortable with his how others view half-orcs and still heartbroken from Jessica’s rejection.  He is tall, with broad shoulders and narrow hips.  He travels heavily armed, and makes no attempt to conceal this.  

Equipment
Armer & weapons:
Mithril Chain shirt (worn, wt) 2100 gp 
Masterwork cold iron Great sword (back scabbard, 8wt) 400 gp
Masterwork cold iron Glaive (hand) 316 gp
+1 Mighty Composite Longbow +4 (left shoulder, 4wt) 2,800 gp
Quiver (right hip, 1wt)
20 arrows(quiver) 
Quiver (left hip)
20 arrows w/cold iron tips 2nd quiver
Dagger (boot)

Magic:
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000 gp)
Amulet of Health +2 (4000 gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 gp)

Other:
Beltpouch (x2)
Masterwork thieves tools (100 gp)
Waterskin- water (slung over shoulder, ??wt) 
Trail Rations- 1 days (pouch)
Signal Whistle
fish hook
Empty Sack (backpack, .5wt)
50’ silk rope
Boots (feet)

Light warhorse (black)
Military saddle
Saddle bags

1,108 gold pieces


----------



## driver8 (Mar 24, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Here's my Preliminary PC.  I still need to round out his equipment list, and make his background more world-specific.  Suggestions welcome.  I also need to choose a favored enemy.  Solomon has evolved into less of a Rogue, and more of a stealth fighter.  Are evil outsiders at all common around here?  Is there any reason he might have chosen them as his favored enemy?  Otherwise, he'll probably go with giants or orcs.
> 
> Solomon Kreel
> Male Half orc Rogue 3/Ranger 3/Barbarian 1
> ...




Im not sure where Solomon is from. In Karameikos all kinds of monsters lurk in the woods. Goblins are quite prevelant in the woods. WIld elves and centaurs inhabit it too. Giants especially stone giants live in the hill country.Hobgoblins, orcs and ogres abound too in the mountains.

There are lycanthropes ghosts, spectres,undead and vampires rumored to inhabit the forests too. I guess outsiders and extraplanar creatures arent too common- there arent for instance githyanki or balors walking around. 

Demons are rare enough I suppose that the alleged sighting of demons is cause enough to make the local authorities recruit heroes to investigate.

EDIT: However the Duchy is a place of superstition, so different races and clans could have traditions of those who hunt or oppose demons vampires, lycanthropes and other "legendary" creatures.

For a background Solomon could easily come from an isolated community in the moutains. Orcs and bandits would work there. A thief's guild or slavers like the Iron Ring could have located in the area out of the reach of civilization.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2004)

That will work.  He will be from Karameikos & have giants as his favored enemy.  On a similar vein, how much do silvered weapons cost?  How about silvered arrowheads.  Have our heros been notified of their quest somewhat to rationalize having already bought some stuff like that?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 24, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> That will work.  He will be from Karameikos & have giants as his favored enemy.  On a similar vein, how much do silvered weapons cost?  How about silvered arrowheads.  Have our heros been notified of their quest somewhat to rationalize having already bought some stuff like that?




As for the game set up, the party has been notified in brief by Dargo of the demon. The village is rife with rumors of demons in the forest, and the authorities have been recruiting heroes with special skills to investigate, but you each dont know too much about it. 

As the game starts youve all accepted the job (or are at least interested) and are gathered for an audience with town ruler.Im assuming that youve had a chance to shop around in the village, and there will be an opportunity to stock up.

As for silvered items, alchemical silver to arrows cost +2 gp for a quiver to 20 arrows that would mean 41 gp.

For light weapons +20 gp
One handed weapons or one head of double weapon +90 gp
Two handed weapon or both heads of a double weapon +180 gp


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 24, 2004)

Let's have a look at this:

Mutsar al Zamani

Male Human (Ylaruam)
Barbarian 2 / Cleric 1 / Paragon Human 3 / Fighter 1

AL: Neutral Good

STR   14 (+1 Level)
DEX   15 
CON   16 (+2 Class)
INT    8
WIS   12
CHA   10

Hit Dice: 2d12+4d8+1d10+7= 24+24+8+7= 63
Initative: -4 (+2 Dex - 6 Flaw)
Base Speed: 50ft 
AC: 20* (+2 Dex, +1 Deflection, +5 Armour, +2 Shield)
Touch: 13*

+1 Dodge v Designated Target
+4 Dodge v Attacks of Opportunity because of movement

F 11 
R 3
W 6

BAB 5
Melee 7
Ranged 7

Ranged:
*8*  1d8+2  x3  110ft +1 / +2 Mighty Composite Longbow  

Melee:

*9* 1d6+2 18/20 x2   MW or MW Cold Iron Scimitar

Skills:

Diplomacy 1  / 1
Handle Animal 5 / 7
Jump 5 / 7
K - History 1 / 0
Ride 9 / 15
Survival 5 / 6
Use Magic Device 10 / 10

Feats: 
Animal Affinity
Dodge
Endurance
Leadership
Mobility
Point Blank Shot
Run
Shot on the Run

Traits:
Quick

Flaws:
Frail
Unreactive

Class Features:
Fast Movement
Rage 1/day
Uncanny Dodge
Turn Undead
Adaptive Learning - UMD

Domains:
War + Travel
Weapon Focus - Scimitar
Freedom of Movement 1 round /day

Languages:
Common

Cleric Spells/Day:
4 / 3+1 / 1+1


Equipment:

+1 +2 STR Composite Longbow  2600

+1 Mithral Shirt 1700

Ring of Protection +1 2000

+1 Darkwoord Buckler 1257

10 X Holy Water 250

Spell Component Pouch 5 

2 x Light Warhorse
Military Saddle
Pack Saddle
Saddlebags
2 x Bit and Bridle 393

Efficient Quiver 1800

MW Scimitar 315

MW Cold Iron Scimitar 30

Quiver

100 arrows 5 (Mudane Quiver + Pack)

60 Silvered arrows 123 (Efficient Quiver)

Scrolls:

Align Weapon x 5 750 (?)
Bulls Strength x2  300
Bear's Endurance x2   300
Cat's Grace x 2    300
Make Whole x 2   300

Wands:

2 x Cure Light Wounds 1500

Total: 14337

Knocking off the odd 63 for generic mundane gear

= 14400

1600 in gems and loose cash.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 24, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Let's have a look at this:
> 
> Mutsar al Zamani
> 
> ...





*Wilphe* Ive only glanced at Mutsar, but I assume he has 3 levels in Human Paragon? I partly ask in a shameless attempt to keep the thread bumped 

Ill take a look at the 3 we have so far ASAP.

Thus far the party looks like:

Wilphe: Ylaruami Human Barbarian/Cleric/Fighter/Paragon
Manzanita: Karameikan Half Orc Rogue/Ranger/Barbarian
Zerth: Human Paladin/Sorcerer
johnsemlak: wood elf druid?
Festy Dog: Human Bard?
TheOneAboveAll: ?


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 25, 2004)

Yes he does <edit>


----------



## driver8 (Mar 25, 2004)

*PC Check UP #1*

heres what I have so far:

Wilphe: Im going to wait till you update and put in equipment.

Manzanita: I know yours is still a work in progress, so likewise Ill wait. Your ability scores seem off, but it refers to magic items you havent put in yet.

Zerth: Just about everything looks ok with Janos. I appreciate the familiar stats btw. Your equipment seems to cost more than the 16000 limit, though. I calculate you at 16400 and change (counting familiar). Im counting the belt of health as costing 4000 gp ( ability bonus squared x 1000). Let me know if my math is off.

Thanks


----------



## Zerth (Mar 25, 2004)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Just about everything looks ok with Janos. I appreciate the familiar stats btw. Your equipment seems to cost more than the 16000 limit, though. I calculate you at 16400 and change (counting familiar). Im counting the belt of health as costing 4000 gp ( ability bonus squared x 1000). Let me know if my math is off.



I double-checked and you're right, looks like I have overspent a little. Totally forgot about familiar summoning cost.  The total sum I got was still only about 16,200. I scrapped off two scrolls to set things right (Tasha's & see invisibility = 300gp). 

2,530 - Greatsword (silvered +1)
2,100 - Mithral shirt +1
4,000 - Cloak
4,000 - Belt
2,000 - Amulet
750 - Wand
200 - 2 x oil
100 - 4 x lvl 1 scroll
50 - 2 x holy water
50 - healer's kit
10 - 5 x sunrod
100 - familiar
the rest - about 5gp

Total: 15,895gp

Let me know if there are still errors or I have forgotten something.

Edit: Finally everything should be right...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

Character's not far off now, he's still human but he's going to be a wizard.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2004)

Since we are summoned for demon hunting, I think I will alter Solomon's background slightly, making demon summoning a hobby of his late mentor in the Green ronin's, thus making it natural for Solomon to carry some silvered weapons, have outsiders has his favored enemy, and be invited to join this group in the first place.  As long as this whole strategy makes sense to the DM.  I think it would be nice to give him a sense of purpose, which is being fullfilled by the campaign itself.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 25, 2004)

Should have mine up Friday.  Still planning to be a Callari Druid.  sorry for the wait.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 25, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Since we are summoned for demon hunting, I think I will alter Solomon's background slightly, making demon summoning a hobby of his late mentor in the Green ronin's, thus making it natural for Solomon to carry some silvered weapons...



Hey, Manzanita, go for cold iron if you want your character to be specialized against demons. Silver works only on weak vampires, lycanthropes and devils.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2004)

Good advice, thank you Zerth.  I've never actually fought a demon since 1E.  Solomon might make a poor demon hunter since he won't know any more than I will.  How do you buy a cold iron weapon?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 25, 2004)

My daily bump:

I appreciate everyone checking in. I tend to have abandonment issues about PbP games 

I also appreciate your quandry regarding equipment. I didnt make it much easier since I put _Demon Hunters_ in the title. And making Pcs above 1 st level for a specific game makes it hard to avoid meta-game stuff in creation.

I guess a way to look at it is like this: Karameikos is sort of like a legendary Transylvania. Many supernatural monsters of legend exist and many may just be old wives tales. But different areas can have traditions of weapons and warfare; as a result people may carry certain weapons or items "just in case".

Also if you wish you can keep some gp in reserve and buy stuff once we get going. Since your working for the authorities and Rugalov is a trading town you can most likely find equipment you need. Conversely you could most likely purchase a special item on "credit" with the authoritie (within reason-no vorpal swords or orbs of destruction).


----------



## driver8 (Mar 25, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Good advice, thank you Zerth.  I've never actually fought a demon since 1E.  Solomon might make a poor demon hunter since he won't know any more than I will.  How do you buy a cold iron weapon?




I dont know if u have the DMG-the info is on pg 284. 

Cold weapons cost twice a much as normal weapons. Any enchanements on them cost an additional 2000 gp. To use the example from the DMG, a +2 cold iron longsword would cost 10,330. 330 gp for the masterwork sword, 8000 for the +2 enhancement,  and 2000 for enhancing a cold iron weapon.

So it can get pricey.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 25, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Good advice, thank you Zerth. I've never actually fought a demon since 1E. Solomon might make a poor demon hunter since he won't know any more than I will. How do you buy a cold iron weapon?



Cold iron weapons cost double the normal price (double only the basic price not mw. price or the cost for magical enchantment). They are not automatically masterwork like adamantine and mithral so no need to pay for mw. if you don't want to. Enchanting cold iron weapons costs +2,000gp so unfortunately it means with the 4,000 per item limit, that we cannot afford magical cold iron weapons (2,000gp for +1 enchantment + mw. price + double cost for base weapon +2,000gp for enchanting cold iron = always more than 4,000gp). But a mw. cold iron weapon or ammunition would do well.

Edit: Again I'm slow


----------



## driver8 (Mar 26, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Cold iron weapons cost double the normal price (double only the basic price not mw. price or the cost for magical enchantment). They are not automatically masterwork like adamantine and mithral so no need to pay for mw. if you don't want to. Enchanting cold iron weapons costs +2,000gp so unfortunately it means with the 4,000 per item limit, that we cannot afford magical cold iron weapons (2,000gp for +1 enchantment + mw. price + double cost for base weapon +2,000gp for enchanting cold iron = always more than 4,000gp). But a mw. cold iron weapon or ammunition would do well.
> 
> Edit: Again I'm slow




LOL but your explanation is much clearer than mine


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2004)

i have the 3.0 dmg (& the 1E DMG for what its worth), which doesn't seem to mention it.  I'll update Solomon's equipment now.  I think I'm about done.  Thanks for the character creation help.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 26, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> i have the 3.0 dmg (& the 1E DMG for what its worth), which doesn't seem to mention it.  I'll update Solomon's equipment now.  I think I'm about done.  Thanks for the character creation help.




Ya cold iron and the monster vulnerability was added in 3.5. Does raise issues of havign almost a golf bag of weapons for situations. 

Demons are also affected in 3.5 by _Good_ weapons.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2004)

Alright if I use Energy Substitution from Tome & Blood?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 26, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Alright if I use Energy Substitution from Tome & Blood?





Well.. as much as I hate to say no, erm no. Id like to keep the game as simple as possible-basically the three core books, with optional UA.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 26, 2004)

Here's my character so far.  Comments are welcome.

I still need to complete mundane equipment, the physical description, and a few other things.  I'll also flesh out the background a bit more.

Prestel Xilodon

Callarii (Wood) Elf
Level 1 Ranger/Level 5 Druid (+1 Level Copper Dragon Intermediate Bloodline)

Str: 17 (14 +2+1 Bloodline bonus)
Int: 8 (10-2)
Wis: 16 (15 +1 at 4th level)
Dex: 13
Con: 12
Cha: 8

HP: 44
BAB: +4
AC: 18 (17 Flat footed, 11 Touch)

Saving Throws: Base (total)
Fortitude: 6 (+7)
Reflex 3 (+4)
Will 4 (+7)

Feats: Spell Focus: Conjuration; Augment Summoning; Weapon Focus: Longsword; Track, Alertness

Skills: Ranks (Total Bonus)
Survival: 10 (+17)
Knowledge (Nature): 10 (+17
Spot: 6 (+13)
Listen: 3 (+10)
Perform (Wind Instruments) 1 cc (+2)
Knowledge (Planes): 2 cc (+1)

Languages: Thyatian, Elven (Callari Dialect), Sylvan, Druidic

Favored Enemy: Evil Outsiders
Animal Companion: Black Bear

Weapons:  
+1 Lonsword (2315 gp)  Melee +9  Dmg d8 +4
+1 Composite Longbow +3 Str Bonus (2700 GP)  (Ranged + 6) Dmg d8 +4

Armor
+1 Hide (1165 gp) +4 Armor
+1 Large Wooden Shield (1157 gp)  +3 Shield

Items and Equipment: Cloak and Boots of the Elvenkind (5000 gp), Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp0, Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, Delay Poison, and Bull's Strength (300 gp each)

Background: Prestal comes from a small elven village in the Callarii forests.  He grew up as a ranger/warrior and fought against the goblins of the forest many times.  As he got older, Prestal felt and increasing call to nature and eventually became a Druid of the Callarii forest.  Though he often acted alone, Prestal's remained devoted to protecting the Callarii forests from evil dangers, including the Goblins of the Dymrak Forest but also more sinister dangers.  Prestal trained himself to battle such creatures as Trolls, ogres, Green Dragons, and, Demons.  Demons of various types had been thought to haunt the Karamekos Forests though none had ever been seen.  However, Prestal is obsessed with the possibility of Demons attacking the forests and has sworn to battle and slay any such invaders.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 27, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Here's my character so far.  Comments are welcome.
> 
> I still need to complete mundane equipment, the physical description, and a few other things.  I'll also flesh out the background a bit more.
> 
> ...




Love the name.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 27, 2004)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Love the name.



 Car to guess where I got the name from?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 27, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Car to guess where I got the name from?




Hmm I cant place it where?


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 27, 2004)

In B10 there is one Callarii elf character with a name, a horse trader if I recall correctly.  Her name was Prestelle.  I figured Prestel would be a decent male name.

I made the surname by playing with those in the PHB.  I think it means Silverpetal.

One shortcoming of the Karameikos Gazatteer is it had no suggested names for PCs created for the Duchy, not even Human Traldarans or Thytians (though there are some sample NPCs of course) and certainly not Elves.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 27, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> In B10 there is one Callarii elf character with a name, a horse trader if I recall correctly.  Her name was Prestelle.  I figured Prestel would be a decent male name.
> 
> I made the surname by playing with those in the PHB.  I think it means Silverpetal.
> 
> One shortcoming of the Karameikos Gazatteer is it had no suggested names for PCs created for the Duchy, not even Human Traldarans or Thytians (though there are some sample NPCs of course) and certainly not Elves.




LOL I was just looking thru my B10 pdf. The name looked sooo familiar.

A name guide would have been good. The elves of Karameikos had a unique naming system pretty un Tolkienlike. And apart from some psudeo Balkan-esque human names theres nothing. But then again those were the old days.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 27, 2004)

Mutsar - Changed feats slightly to accomdate Shot on the Run.

Leadership still open - can either fill gap in party if left, take special cohort or  swap out for TWF or Precise shot.

Background to come


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2004)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Well.. as much as I hate to say no, erm no. Id like to keep the game as simple as possible-basically the three core books, with optional UA.




No problem. Just checking.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2004)

There's still a couple of things that need tweaking I think but here he is, pretty close to finished if not already.

Sydney Campbell; 3rd lvl Paragon / 4th lvl Diviner
Medium Humanoid (Human); Neutral Good
Hit Dice:		4d4+3d8+7 (39 hp)	
Initiative:		+3
Speed:		30'
Armor Class:	12 (+2 dex)
Base Attack/Grapple:+4/+3
Attack:		+4 melee (mw staff, d6-1), +6 ranged (mw light crossbow, d8)
Full Attack:	+4 melee (mw staff, d6-1), +6 ranged (mw light crossbow, d8)
Space/Reach:	5ft /5ft
Special Attacks:	spells
Special Qualities:	absent minded (+1 to knowledge skills, -1 to spot & listen), adaptive learning (forgery), familiar, alertness, forbidden school (necromancy)
Saves:		fort +3, refl +4, will +8
Abilities:		str 8, dex 14, con 12, int 18, wis 13, cha 10
Skills:		concentration +11/10, decipher script +14/10, forgery +10/6, knowledge (arcana) +15/10, knowledge (religion) +8/3, knowledge (planes) +18/10, knowledge (history) +11/6, knowledge (royalty and nobility) +8/3, listen +2/0, spellcraft +16/10, spot +2/0
Feats:		scribe scroll, skill focus (knowledge[planes]), extend spell, empower spell, quicken spell, improved familiar
XP:		21000/28000
Weight:		181.5lb (total) = 153lb (Sydney) + 28.5lb (equipment)
Height:		5'7"
Age:		23
Languages: 	Thyation, Darokinian, Elvish, Dwarvish, Lalor

Caster lvl: 6th
Spells Memorised: (dc: 14 + spell lvl)
0th; 4+1	; read magic, detect magic, mending, mage hand, light
1st; 3+1+1	; comprehend languages*, magic missile, mage armour, shield, obscuring mist
2nd; 3+1+1	; detect thoughts*, acid arrow, mirror image, hideous laughter, scorching ray
3rd; 2+1+1	; arcane sight*, heroism, slow, fireball

Spells Known:
0th: all of 'em
1st: shield, mage armour, obscuring mist, comprehend languages*, detect secret doors*, detect undead*, indentify*, magic missile, feather fall
2nd: acid arrow, web, detect thoughts*, see invisibility*, hideous laughter, gust of wind, scorching ray, shatter, invisibility, mirror image, alter self, knock
3rd: dispel magic, sleet storm, arcane sight*, tongues*, heroism, suggestion, fireball, tiny hut, wind wall, displacement, keen edge, slow

Nibbles; Celestial Ferret
Tiny Magical Beast (Ferret); Neutral Good
Hit Dice:		7 (19 hp)
Initiative:		+3
Speed:		20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.
Armor Class:	18 (+2 size, +3 dex, +3 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple:+5/–7
Attack:		bite +10 melee (1d3–4)
Full Attack:	bite +10 melee (1d3–4)
Space/Reach:	2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:	attach, smite evil +7
Special Qualities:	low-light vision, scent, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells, speak with master, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, elemental (cold, acid, electricity) resistance 5
Saves:		fort +5, ref +8, will +8
Abilities:		str 3, dex 16, con 10, int 8, wis 12, cha 5
Skills:		balance +12, climb +12, hide +13, move Silently +11, spot +4
Feats:		weapon finesse, endurance, diehard

equipment - 2009.77gp
ring of sustenance
wand of magic missile (5th lvl) 50/50
cure lgt wounds 50/50
handy haversack		
mw staff		
mw lgt. crossbow	
20 bolts			
bedroll			
winter blanket		
scroll case		
flint & steel	
ink & pen			
50 sheets of paper	
2 days rations		
sealing wax	
3 candles			
signet ring		
soap			
waterskin			
cold weather outfit		
scholoar's outfit		
explorer's outfit	

Description:

Sydney is a scholar specializing in, but certainly not restricted to, the study of extraplanar creatures. He has shoulder length red hair, normally tied behind his head, sharp blue eyes, and a meager build. His reading spectacles are always on him, usually sitting low on his nose until he needs them for something. His celestial familiar, Nibbles, is an exceptional ferret. Nibble's fur has a golden hue to it, and his eyes look as though they are made from quicksilver.

Sydney's parents are wealthy nobility of Karameikos, and seeing their son to have exceptional talent, funded his schooling in the arcane. He adapted to wizardry surprisingly well, and became a scholar, even gaining some skill in identifying falsified literature. Though his specialization in magic was in the acquisition of information, the focus of his studies was information on other planes and their denizens.

He was doing independant studies and working part-time at the wizarding college before receiving a request to become part of a task force being organised by Captain Dargos.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 27, 2004)

Everyones in cept TheOne AboveAll.However, if we must 5 still works.

Ill spend tomorrow Sunday checking PCs, so theres plenty of time to tweak and do any last minute additions. Just holler when you are done done. 

The group looks pretty well rounded, I must say.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 28, 2004)

Having written his background and having had it deleted I'm way too annoyed to do it again _right now.

<grr>_


----------



## driver8 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Having written his background and having had it deleted I'm way too annoyed to do it again _right now.
> 
> <grr>_



_

Well home early tonite and now unable to sleep so I looked over everyones PC. Sorry Wilphe about your losing your background the boards seem sluggish for me too.

Ok, heres what I see, if Ive blundered let me know:

*Wilphe:* I am assuming you took use magic device as your adaptive skill correct? Also, your Hp seem low. Im not quite sure the order you took your classes, but whatever combination, it seems low even with a frail flaw.

*johnsemlak*: This is partly my fault. The wood elf ability modifiers are in addition to regular PHB modifiers. So the mods will be +2 dex, -2 con, +2 str, -2 int.

*Manzanita*: In your equipment you have a mithril chain shirt. The cost should be 1100 gp and you have 2100. Also your AC is listed as 17, but based on your dex (+2) and mithril armor bonus (+4) I read it as 16. Just making sure Im not missing anything.

*Festy Dog*: Its probably something obvious I cant see, but you have your Knoweldge history skill at +18. You have 10 ranks and I assume your mod is +4 for int plus +1 for your trait bonus. Am I missing anythign else here?

*Zerth*: is good to go.

Finally, I notice several of you have horses. I can let you know that since you are in a heavily forested area and beginning in a coastal town, you wont need horses. The forest is much too thick and the most efficient way inland will be by river and portage. So if you wish to get rid of the steeds and take back the gold feel free. When applicable the chance to purchase horses will be available.


Heres is the Rogues Gallery thread:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1449032#post1449032_


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 28, 2004)

driver8, Ok I'll look at my character and see what effects that has.

Just one thing...I wanted to ask if you'd allow a Complete Warrior prestige class later one.  To some extent I arranged my character around it.  Nature's Warrior is the one.  If not, no problem (I know you said core books + UA only) I'll make some tweaks.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh, and driver8, btw, there is a Mystara tag you can use with our game threads, just so you know.  Might be cool


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2004)

driver8 said:
			
		

> *Festy Dog:* Its probably something obvious I cant see, but you have your Knoweldge history skill at +18. You have 10 ranks and I assume your mod is +4 for int plus +1 for your trait bonus. Am I missing anythign else here?




Skill Focus (Knowledge [Planes])


----------



## driver8 (Mar 28, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> driver8, Ok I'll look at my character and see what effects that has.
> 
> Just one thing...I wanted to ask if you'd allow a Complete Warrior prestige class later one.  To some extent I arranged my character around it.  Nature's Warrior is the one.  If not, no problem (I know you said core books + UA only) I'll make some tweaks.




To be honest I hadnt thought too much about it. Given that games die horrible deaths and all that. However, in the future, Id be open to Prcs from 3.5 releases like Complete Warrior, Divine and if it comes out Arcane.

And thanks for head up about Mystara tag. Didnt see it before.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 28, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Skill Focus (Knowledge [Planes])




Hmm that was embarassing, didnt see those commas


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 28, 2004)

Here's an updated character.

I still need to do mundane equipment and stat out my animal companion.  I'll also list my special abilites and some of the remaining stats like initiative, movement, etc.

_*Prestel Xilodon*

Callarii (Wood) Elf
Level 1 Ranger/Level 5 Druid (+1 Level Copper Dragon Intermediate Bloodline)

Str: 17 (14 +2+1 Bloodline bonus)
Int: 8 (10-2)
Wis: 16 (15 +1 at 4th level)
Dex: 14 (12 +2)
Con: 11 (13-2)
Cha: 8

HP: 38
BAB: +4
AC: 19 (17 Flat footed, 12 Touch)

Saving Throws: Base (total)
Fortitude: 6 (+6)
Reflex 3 (+5)
Will 4 (+7)

Feats: Spell Focus: Conjuration; Augment Summoning; Weapon Focus: Longsword; Track, Alertness

Skills: Ranks (Total Bonus)
Survival: 10 (+17)
Knowledge (Nature): 5 (+12)
Spot: 9 (+16)
Listen: 5 (+12)
Perform (Wind Instruments) 1 cc (+2)
Knowledge (Planes): 2 cc (+1)

Languages: Thyatian, Elven (Callari Dialect), Sylvan, Druidic

Favored Enemy: Evil Outsiders
Animal Companion: Black Bear

Weapons:
+1 Lonsword (2315 gp) Melee +9 Dmg d8 +4
+1 Composite Longbow +3 Str Bonus (2700 GP) (Ranged + 6) Dmg d8 +4

Armor
+1 Hide (1165 gp) +4 Armor
+1 Large Wooden Shield (1157 gp) +3 Shield

Items and Equipment: Cloak and Boots of the Elvenkind (5000 gp), Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp0, Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds, Delay Poison, and Bull's Strength (300 gp each)

Background: Prestal comes from a small elven village in the Callarii forests. He grew up as a ranger/warrior and fought against the goblins of the forest many times. As he got older, Prestal felt and increasing call to nature and eventually became a Druid of the Callarii forest. Though he often acted alone, Prestal's remained devoted to protecting the Callarii forests from evil dangers, including the Goblins of the Dymrak Forest but also more sinister dangers. Prestal trained himself to battle such creatures as Trolls, ogres, Green Dragons, and, Demons. Demons of various types had been thought to haunt the Karamekos Forests though none had ever been seen. However, Prestal is obsessed with the possibility of Demons attacking the forests and has sworn to battle and slay any such invaders._


----------



## Zerth (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok, Janos made his appearance in the Rogue's Gallery.

One more question, driver8. How strict are you on the issue of paladin multiclassing? Would you allow me to take more levels in paladin later? By the rules I couldn't, since I have left the class by taking sorcerer levels. I'm ok any way you rule it, just want to have the issue cleared early. Right now I'm not even considering taking more paladin levels, but to make way towards the Eldritch Knight PrC (one more sor level needed), but depending on your answer I might just change my mind later. More paladin levels could be nice, too.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 28, 2004)

Solomon purchased a +1 mithral shirt, hence the extra AC & gold.  I'll fix that when I copy him to the RG.  I plan to modify his equipment some more too.  Thanks for the note about the horse.  I'll ditch it.  

Is the Driver8 name from the REM song?


----------



## driver8 (Mar 28, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Ok, Janos made his appearance in the Rogue's Gallery.
> 
> One more question, driver8. How strict are you on the issue of paladin multiclassing? Would you allow me to take more levels in paladin later? By the rules I couldn't, since I have left the class by taking sorcerer levels. I'm ok any way you rule it, just want to have the issue cleared early. Right now I'm not even considering taking more paladin levels, but to make way towards the Eldritch Knight PrC (one more sor level needed), but depending on your answer I might just change my mind later. More paladin levels could be nice, too.




I had assumed you had left the Paladin class. As far a multiclassing Paladins, I would adhere to the rules, so once youre out youre out.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 28, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon purchased a +1 mithral shirt, hence the extra AC & gold.  I'll fix that when I copy him to the RG.  I plan to modify his equipment some more too.  Thanks for the note about the horse.  I'll ditch it.
> 
> Is the Driver8 name from the REM song?




Thats what I thought. 

Yea the names from the REM song, glad to know there are people out who still remember. <sob>


----------



## Zerth (Mar 28, 2004)

driver8 said:
			
		

> As far a multiclassing Paladins, I would adhere to the rules, so once youre out youre out.



Ok, one more thing cleared. It's gonna be Sorcerer and Eldritch Knight the rest of the way, then.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 28, 2004)

OK.  Solomon Kreel posted in the rogue's gallery.  I'm saving some money to buy cold steel or silvered weapons.  If he even has room to carry more weapons.  It depends on the campaign somewhat.  Psyched to get started.  When do you think that will be?


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 28, 2004)

Zerth you list Janos' cha bonus as +3, it should be +4.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 28, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Zerth you list Janos' cha bonus as +3, it should be +4.




Hmm yea up in the ability mods. But its correct in your skills section it looks like.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 28, 2004)

Ah, I forgot to change the modifier in my ability list, when I added the +2 Cha item. Skills and saves are correctly modified with +4, though.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 29, 2004)

*Wilphe:* I am assuming you took use magic device as your adaptive skill correct? Also, your Hp seem low. Im not quite sure the order you took your classes, but whatever combination, it seems low even with a frail flaw.

Yes,

and yes I was screwing up and using the DMG rules.

Correcting now.

He'll keep his horses though.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 29, 2004)

* johnsemlak* I have one final question about con and HP. My apologies for being pedantic.You unfortunately suffer from only having 6 levels for hp and a -2 con. Giving you max at first 2 would be 16 plus 24 for having d8 for a total of 40. The penalty for the last 4 levels brings you down to 32.

Your fort save is affected too obviously.

Other than this everyone looks ok.

I am going to post the first IC thread. The link is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82064 Feel free to put up your intro posts.  

Even tho were open for business, Ill allow final tweaking to continue till Tuesday, just put your PC in the Rogues Gallery when your satisfied.

As an FYI I usually post in the evening roughly 6 to 7 pm (-5 GMT).I can push this back in the evening for those in Europe, but we'll see how thre rythm develops and Ill try to get a feel for your pace in updates.  Id like to shoot for am update couple of times a week. Most everyone here seems to be regular posters so if we move faster thats up to you. Feel free to post multiple times for purposes of rping.

Thanks for the quick turn around in getting PCs up and patience with me.

Also I ask if you use colored text not to use light colors- Im using the Players Handbook layout and its hard to see.

Hope you have fun.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 29, 2004)

driver8

The -2 near my CON is the racial penalty for being an Elf.  My overall CON is 11 so teh ability modifier is 0.  So I believe 38 HP is correct.

You're right about the Fort. Save though.  I'll adjust that.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 29, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> driver8
> 
> The -2 near my CON is the racial penalty for being an Elf.  My overall CON is 11 so teh ability modifier is 0.  So I believe 38 HP is correct.
> 
> You're right about the Fort. Save though.  I'll adjust that.





Ummm youre right. I think Im reading at a fifth grade level this weekend


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 29, 2004)

No worries.  I did change the fortitude saving throw.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh, btw, is it know what god the Callari Elves generally follow/worship?  I don't have that info.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 30, 2004)

Mutsar's background:

_Among the tribes shall be born a man, and though he shall walk upon two legs his spirit shall have four. He shall move with the swiftness of the finest of warriors’ mares, and he shall understand them as they where his sisters, and though he shall have their strength and stamina of so too shall he be as fragile.
	Yet though he shall be as noble as a fine stallion, he shall need the sure-footedness of a base mule, for his path shall be difficult and treacherous._
_The prophecies of ibn-Fatuam, no 2047​_
I remember it as though it were yesterday. I was but a boy and I was riding my pony back into camp after hunting for birds. He was standing in the centre of my tribes tents when he saw me riding in with my trophy over my saddle bow. When he saw me I felt a great sense of certainty wash over me, it was like nothing I had ever experienced before and I knew that he was at the centre of it. The stranger nodded quietly as he looked at me, knowing, as I did, that he had found what he sought.

	He questioned the wise woman of my clan about what stars I had been born under, and what omens had accompanied my birth. Whatever answer she gave must have been satisfactory for he asked to see my parents in the chieftain’s tent and they talked half the night. When he finally walked out he saw me there waiting and spoke but a few words to me,  “I have found you, but you are not ready. I shall return.” He then walked out of camp into the night.

	The years went by and I grew to manhood, fine and strong. Few were my equal in the hunt and fewer still could best my in race, whether on foot or on horseback. Many families questioned my father about a marriage with one of their daughters, but nothing happened of it. The companions of my childhood were already married and many had children of their own, but I had to remain single. In my shame I sought out my mother, “When that sage came he spoke much to us, of which we understood but little, but the one point he was at pains to make us understand was that you must remain unmarried until his return.”

	I took my anger and frustration onto the field of battle. Though my beard was still thin and sparse my name was one of honour in the counsels of war when we raided for cattle and horses. It was on my last raid that I found her, the daughter of a chief she was, that we had come across on our reconnaissance. When I saw her I felt the same feeling that I had washed over me that day long ago, that she was the one and when I looked at her I saw that she knew it too. She did not resist as I lifted her onto my saddle bow and rode home in triumph!

	He was waiting for me when I rode into camp. He looked at me with his eyes that seemed to see all and then looked over my bride, “Yes,”  he said, “she will do nicely.” We followed him to the Eternal University at Ylaruam, there they taught me much, and I learnt little of it. They told me that I had a destiny, and that I  would have to travel far in search of it.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 30, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Oh, btw, is it know what god the Callari Elves generally follow/worship?  I don't have that info.




Well you could choose from the standard DnD pantheon like Corellon Larethian.

Here are 2 elven lesser deities based on Mystara Immortals:

Ilsundal 
Other Titles: The Guide, the Defender
Symbol: A silhouette of the Tree of Life 
Alignment: NG 
Interests: Defense of Elves, elven magic, forestry 
Domains: Good, Magic, Plant, Protection 
Favored weapon: Longsword 

Mealiden Starwatcher
Other Titles: The Red Arrow 
Symbol: A rainbow with one star above it and one star below 
Alignment: LG 
Interests: Protecting Ilsundal, Archers, Swashbucklers  
Domains:Good, Law, War 
Favored Weapon: Longbow


----------



## driver8 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Mutsar's background:
> 
> _Among the tribes shall be born a man, and though he shall walk upon two legs his spirit shall have four. He shall move with the swiftness of the finest of warriors’ mares, and he shall understand them as they where his sisters, and though he shall have their strength and stamina of so too shall he be as fragile.
> Yet though he shall be as noble as a fine stallion, he shall need the sure-footedness of a base mule, for his path shall be difficult and treacherous._
> ...




I like it.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 30, 2004)

Unsure what to take as a cohort - I'd prefer to leave it open for now and either pick one up in the course of play, or have them currently elsewhere and turn up when needed / wanted.

Leadership score of 6 = 4th level


----------



## driver8 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Unsure what to take as a cohort - I'd prefer to leave it open for now and either pick one up in the course of play, or have them currently elsewhere and turn up when needed / wanted.
> 
> Leadership score of 6 = 4th level




Its fine if you want to pick one up later.


----------



## driver8 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wilphe- Just noticing your mithril shirt should cost 2100, the darkwood buckler 1205.

No more being an accountant I promise. Staring at character sheets makes your vision go blurry.


----------



## Wilphe (Mar 30, 2004)

yes, looks at addition.

Okay, the first is me putting total spent, rather than cost.

The second is my using the wrong line from the SRD

Corrected now.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wanted to check in to make sure the game's speed is satisfasctory to everyone. I tend to get a little ansty, especially at the beginning which can drag on. It seems like everyone usually is online quite a bit so Ive taken the cue that if you didnt post, you didnt have anything to contribute, which is understandable in NPC discussion type situations.

If you want me to rein in my replies let me know. As an FYI, in situations in the future where actions are needed by everyone(ie combat) I would of course have everyone reply before updating.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2004)

You're doing great.  I like games that keep moving.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 7, 2004)

Fast pace is nothing but a bonus in PbP games.

Don't worry, if I'm not posting for the next five days or so. I'll be taking a trip and will have no access to internet during that time.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 22, 2004)

OK.  who are we waiting on here?  I was really hoping to try Solomon out on the gnolls.  Are we bad luck together, Zerth?


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm still around.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 22, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OK. who are we waiting on here? I was really hoping to try Solomon out on the gnolls. Are we bad luck together, Zerth?



If I only knew.  I think we are missing a DM here. I haven't noticed driver8 posting anything lately. Anyone else?


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 22, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I'm still around.



 Me too.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2004)

I haven't seen anything from driver8 either... but on another note I'm still here.


----------



## driver8 (Aug 8, 2004)

To everyone who was in this game, my apologies. I know its been months, but RL issues forced me to disappear. Ive played in quite afew PbP games, and nothing is more frustrating than players disappearing. 

Anyway, I am sorry to have left in a lurch without any word, and for any frustration that may have caused.

Thanks


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2004)

does that mean you want to continue?


----------



## driver8 (Aug 10, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> does that mean you want to continue?




No unfortunately, just wanted to chime in with apologies. Most of you all are in plenty of games that one wouldnt matter too much, but I wanted to apologize for the rudeness of dropping out.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

Sure.  Hope to see you around the boards!


----------



## Zerth (Aug 11, 2004)

Games come and go, that's the sad reality I've learned about PbP gaming. Thanks for coming here one more time.


----------

